# Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen



## Schinken (10. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

Hier möchte ich meine Erfahrungen zusammentragen, die ich beim optimieren von Subnautica gemacht habe. Es ist einfach ein tolles Spiel, hat aber technisch so seine Tücken. Wenn ich etwas Neues erfahre, wird der Thread natürlich aktualisiert.
Für weitere Tipps bin ich jederzeit offen und werde sie (gekennzeichnet) zum Thread hinzufügen.

Ich hoffe es hilft jemandem . Bei Fragen schreibt mir gern privat, ich werde die Infos dann nachtragen und der Thread wird nicht unübersichtlich, danke .

*1. Auflösung/Downsampling - Vollbild erzwingen*

Das Spiel läuft im Borderless Window Mode, auch wenn die Option dazu im Menü Vollbild heisst.
Trägt man unter Steam aber als Startoption 

[-window-mode exclusive ]  *

ohne die rechteckigen Klammern* ein, erzwingt man den Vollbildmodus und Downsampling und Custom Resolutions funktionieren.
(Rechtsklick auf Subnautica--->Eigenschaften--->Reiter Allgemein--->Schaltfläche Startoptionen festlegen)
*
2. LoD*

Das LoD lässt sich leider nicht händisch über den maximalwert erhöhen.  Jedenfalls kann ich die Config nicht finden, ebensowenig wie Jemanden  der eine gefunden hat. Über das F3 Menü im Spiel kann man zwar einen  Regler LoDBias (Name könnte leicht abweichen) einstellen, dieser geht aber maximal bis 10, was auf max. Settings  aber sowieso eingestellt ist. 

*3. Sichtweite und Konsolenbefehle*

Die Sichtweite (nicht das LoD, die Sichtweite hilft also nicht gegen  aufploppende  Objekte, wohl aber dabei den Meeresgrund/die Inseln/die  Aurora von Weitem besser zu sehen) lässt sich über die Konsole  aufdrehen. Hierfür muss die Konsole erst im F3 Menü aktiviert werden.  Oben links einfach die Option ''disabled console'' ausschalten.  (vorher F8 um einen Mauszeiger zu kriegen).
Dann öffnet sich mit Enter (beim deutschen Tastaturlayout, sonst sind  zb. ''~'', ''Ö'' und andere Tasten möglich, dann ein wenig probieren)  unten links eine Eingabezeile. Mit dem Befehl [ farplane XXXX ] * ohne rechteckige Klammern*, kann man den Wert für die Sichtweite festlegen. 1000 ist der Standardwert, bestätigt wird mit Enter. 

Mehr als 2000 kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, da es dann zu mehr oder  weniger störenden Darstellungen bei Schatten und Reflexionen kommt. 
Außerdem ist das trübe Wasser bei der doppelten Sichtweite (also 2000)  bereits der limitierende Faktor, um bei weiteren Sichtweitenerhöhungen  überhaupt noch eine Veränderung wahrzunehmen, muss man schon über Wasser  sein oder den fog, also den Effekt der bei Subnautica trübes Wasser  simuliert, ausschalten ( [ fog ] einfach in der Konsole eintippen).

Alle Konsolenbefehle und viel mehr Informationen gibt es hier.




Als Tipp noch folgendes: 
Mit Reshade und gerade einmal 2 Effekten (  Adaptive Sharpen und Colorfulness) sieht Subnautica gleich ein *ganzes  Stück schöner* aus, ohne Leistungseinbußen oder langes Rumprobieren. Die  anderen Effekte haben leider immer auch ausgleichende Nachteile, lohnen  sich also nicht wirklich (FakeHDR für die, die kein Problem mit verdammt  dunklen Ecken haben, ist zwar realistischer, aber nicht meins).

Reshade installieren


----------



## Schinken (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

Hier noch einige Eindrücke vom Spiel mit Reshade (leider noch ohne die restlichen Optimierungen, ich werde noch neue Screenshots machen  ). Vorsicht, Spoiler bedeutet _Spoiler! _Je weiter unten, desto weiter im Spiel.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist das Erzwingen von Anisotroper Filterung im Treiber. Gerade in der Cyclops oder in den Basen merkt man das an den Bodentexturen sehr deutlich.


----------



## evolute (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

Danke für die Informationen und die Tipps, werde ich nachher direkt einmal ausprobieren!


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

.....


----------



## Schinken (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> über epic kann man Startoptionen nicht Festlegen Über den Desktop oder erweiterte Desktops funktioniert es nicht.
> Kein Frame limit, Als wenn man bei so einem low game bock hat die GPU die ganze Zeit zu hören wenn immer 144fps Produziert werden
> Keine Auflösung veränderung
> Sprich wenn man einblendende Desktop Elemente wie RocketDock nutzt, kann man das Spiel gar nicht spielen... es scheint ehr ein fail zu sein. Mehr als 0€ scheint das auch nicht wert zu sein.
> ...



Also erstens: Das hier ist kein Thread zum Meinungsaustausch über Subnautica. Dafür empfehle ich den Thread unter den PCGH Artikeln zum Spiel.

Zweitens: Wie ich selbst sagte, hat das Spiel technische Tücken. Unspielbar ist es deswegen aber nicht. Ich selbst hab all diese Optimierungen erst im Late- bzw. Endgame vorgenommen. Demnach konnte ich das ganze Spiel ohne Spaßeinbussen durchspielen.  Die Grafiktweaks sind eher das i-Tüpfelchen. 

Hättest du gefragt, könnte ich dir aus dem Stand ca. 5 Methoden vorschlagen, wie du ein Frame-Limit etablierst und deine Graka leise kriegst. 

Quintessenz meiner Aussage: Niemand muss rumfummeln damit das Spiel läuft. Man kann aber um es hübscher zu machen.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Subnautica ''richtig'' einstellen - Auflösung, Sichtweite, LoD, Reshade, Konsolenbefehle und Vollbild erzwingen*

Meinung? ne Feststellung wohl ehr!Technische Tücken richtig, was in gesonderten Situationen Unspielbarkeit hervorruft
Quinteesenz Meiner editierten  Aussage: Doch viele müssen an dem Spiel Fummeln damit es kompfortabel und allgemeingültig gut läuft.

Alten Text gelöscht Der Themenstarter ist sonst Frustriert, hier stattdessen ne Banane


----------



## Pluscarbat (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
bitte net gleich meckern wegen so ein altes thema hochholen 

Aber wie zum Geier kann man Reshare für Subnautica und Subnautica below installieren  und Aktivieren ?

ich möchte das verblassen im SPiel weg bekommen. Das sieht alles irgendwie verblasst aus.

grafikkarte ist eine MSI GTX 1080 TI


----------



## Schinken (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo, Reshade kannst du eigentlich genauso installieren wie bei allen anderen Spielen. 
Das heisst, du lädst dir die neueste Version herunter, startest sie und wählst dann die . exe des Spiels aus. 

Welche Effekte du haben willst ist dir überlassen, ich empfehle aber auf jeden Fall eine Auswahl zu treffen, es kann sonst einige Zeit dauern Reshade zu laden. 
Bei Spielstart wird oben Reshade eingeblendet und dir die Taste angezeigt mit der du es startest. Für konkretere Angaben einfach fragen .


----------

